# Oneplus 6t



## Kb10 (Mar 27, 2019)

why is this phone so much cheaper than the one listed on the one plus website?


----------



## irbrenda (Sep 12, 2003)

I have been eyeing those phones too, debating whether to cave in and give up my iPhone. But the one on the bottom is the older version, a smaller screen, 6.28" vs 6.41". It's the OnePlus 6, not the 6T. Maybe that's the difference. I'm not sure. I was looking at the MacLaren model for myself but I can only get that from the OnePlus website, not in the T-Mobile store. For me, the only problem is the videos sent in texts on an iPhone to an Android do not display properly. I know I can use other apps, but my friends and family all have iPhones. That phone has definitely caught my attention after seeing it in the T-Mobile store.


----------

